# MK2 diesel jetta FSM



## Streettiresjay (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone got a factory service/repair manual for the MK2 diesel jetta? (not to be confused with haynes manuals)

I don't trust mechanics. I would rather do the work myself. Paper copy or a PDF would even be nice. Is this in the sticky section somewhere? I couldn't find it...

I found FSM's for my '83 Toyota pickup, and I found a paper copy of the MK2 FSM for $75 online, but I really don't want to pay that much for something I can wipe my @$$ with (although I get more paper out of the FSM than I do out of 75 $1 bills)


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

http://volkswagenmanual.com/vw-mkii-a2-mk2-golf-jetta-fox-service-manual.html

thats what i found with three seconds of searching on google


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Streettiresjay said:


> Anyone got a factory service/repair manual for the MK2 diesel jetta? (not to be confused with haynes manuals).....


This is the one I use: http://www.bentleypublishers.com/vo...on/vw-jetta-golf-1985-1992-repair-manual.html


----------



## Streettiresjay (Feb 13, 2011)

GTINC said:


> This is the one I use: http://www.bentleypublishers.com/vo...on/vw-jetta-golf-1985-1992-repair-manual.html


I'm really hoping to get my hands on the PDF version, if I have to I'll spend the money to buy one, but PDF would be best. I can print out what I need AS I need it. Thanks tho


----------



## Streettiresjay (Feb 13, 2011)

bluesbrothers said:


> http://volkswagenmanual.com/vw-mkii-a2-mk2-golf-jetta-fox-service-manual.html
> 
> thats what i found with three seconds of searching on google


Thanks for the link, this is also one of the ones I found with 6 seconds of google search  it's only a 230 page manual, I'm not sure it's complete... Also couldn't find the ~840 page manual for FREE download (yes I'm one of THOSE clowns, I want everything for free, but isn't that why we have the freedom of information act?)


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

Streettiresjay said:


> but isn't that why we have the freedom of information act?)



the freedom of information act has nothing to do with a repair manual for your car.


----------



## Streettiresjay (Feb 13, 2011)

bluesbrothers said:


> the freedom of information act has nothing to do with a repair manual for your car.


I know that, I was being a smart ass... Although the FSM for all vehicles should be free. They should come optional with the vehicle from the dealership at no extra charge. Oh right... Then dealerships wouldn't make money... Shame


----------



## PuffMaN (Oct 11, 2012)

i too have searched the net for a long time for this manual, and the link posted here is helpfull.
sadly enough, it indeed isnt a PDF file. however, i noticed you can print the pages. but dont be scared, i didnt print out the 250 pages either. i wanted a PDF too.

so i suddenly had a moment of clarity: i searched the net for "print to PDF" and stumbled upon this awesome piece of software:
http://www.win2pdf.com/products/win2pdf.htm
i printed it out into the program, and now i have this manual in a PDF file!

i know, its kinda late for you guys, but i am posting this as a help for future MK2 owners who are searching for this, and come across this thread (like i did)

so good luck with ur MK2, and enjoy the PDF file!


----------

